# Caravan for vegas meet



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

hey here is an idea the full southwest meet in vegas is comming up soon why dont we have a caravan for it and roll up there altogether.


----------



## phx92se-r (Jan 19, 2003)

Any one from AZ going I think I am might go, if I do I will leave that friday night around 8 or 9. If anyone wants to tag along they are welcome.


rsenal200sx said:


> hey here is an idea the full southwest meet in vegas is comming up soon why dont we have a caravan for it and roll up there altogether.


----------



## x0dyssey (Mar 26, 2004)

id be going but its the weekend before the car comes in. Id take my girls car but her SR20 is in need of some work, thanks to PK for that. So im not going to go this time unless we get her car all fixed up before hand. I think OPIUM, and NIGHT said they were going. :cheers:


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

yeah I'm not going. Sounds like a waste of time to me anymore..


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

there will be a huge crew of altima people showing.. check out there forums.


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

alright anyone from So Cal going.


----------



## BLAZETIGER (May 28, 2003)

rsenal200sx said:


> alright anyone from So Cal going.


I'm planning on going, but trying to see if some other B15'ers are interested in going.


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

sweet that will work just keep me posted


----------



## Mr. Nice Guy (Jul 28, 2003)

rsenal200sx said:


> alright anyone from So Cal going.


Check out this thread and hook up with them: 
http://www.altimas.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=147920


----------

